# 9481200 - Coolant Pressure B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low - What does it mean?



## feplazas (Nov 27, 2010)

Anybody knows what this fault code means?:


Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 CJ HW: 5K0 907 044 CJ
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00149
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EA642265A9

1 Fault Found:
9481200 - Coolant Pressure 
B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 140
Mileage: 8241 km
Date: 2017.14.01
Time: 19:09:40


----------



## DrDiesel1 (Jul 10, 2011)

feplazas said:


> Anybody knows what this fault code means?:
> 
> 
> Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
> ...


A/C system is either low on charge, or the pressure senor or circuit, might have a problem eace:


----------



## feplazas (Nov 27, 2010)

DrDiesel1 said:


> A/C system is either low on charge, or the pressure senor or circuit, might have a problem eace:


You're right. My A/C isn't cooling at all. Thank you!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Update to a current version of VCDS, one of the changes with the latest Release 11.11 were more precise fault code descriptions for control modules like this. Once you've updated, post an fresh Auto-Scan and we'll have a closer look.


----------

